# Split 2 Journal



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi guys ive graduated from cals fb split and now splitting it in two

Also gonna start working in cardio..

Todays session went like this..

Squats olympic 7.5kg

10 10 10

Incline sk bench press 40kg

10 10 10

Dips 5kg wa

10 10 10

Calv raises leg press machine 100kg

10 10 10

Wrist curls palms up 25kg

10 10 10

Palms down 15kg

10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts olympic + 32.5

10 10 10

Widegrip pullups wa 17.5

10 10

Chinups wa 2.5kg

10

Db seated shoulder press 14kg

10 10 10

Standing ez curls 20kg 

10 10 9

I'm pushing myself on every exercise, almost to failure on the last set of all.. but somehow dont feel that pumped after the workout.. Well proud of my standing curls though.. (even though I only reached 9 reps on the last set :$)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks fleg, before i split it, i felt exhausted after working out. now ive split it - i feel like i can do few more exercises..hmmmm


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Your right fleg, plus if i change; i will push cal off the edge-and he will stop trainin me, which i defo dont want...!

i have ordered 2 x 0.5kg wrist weights, if i ordered plates, ill always have this fear of leaving them in the gym.. but yeah ill carry on.. thanks again for the feedback matey.. how you gettin on?

PS - just out of interest/devilment, whats the change you had in mind - i promise ill resist the temptation to employ it..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks fleg! appreciate the input.. will be putting up pics soon!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Squats olympic 7.5kg

10 10 10

Incline db press 17kg*

10 10 10

Db shoulder press 14.5kg

10 10 10

Dips 3.5kg wa

10 10 10

Calv raises leg press machine 110kg

10 10 10

Finger curls 30kg

10 10 10


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

jakal2001 said:


> Squats olympic 7.5kg
> 
> 10 10 10
> 
> ...


are you shoulder pressing more than you're squatting?

And yet calf raising 400% more than you can squat?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

True say ron


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

ronnie cutler said:


> are you shoulder pressing more than you're squatting?
> 
> And yet calf raising 400% more than you can squat?


Morning Big Fella, thanks for the reply. yeah my squats have always been hard - upper legs are the weakest link. Also the fact that my left knee was hurt few weeks ago and its still hurting. TBH i hate squats, seriously, but they are one of the best i keep hearing so i do them. Shoulders are one of my best loved muscles, and they are quite strong, calves - hmmm i cant explain, even on 110kg, i still find i can do more than 10 reps per 3 sets.. :S


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I've seen loads of young lads struggling with their squat form.

I've sometimes got them to place a bench under them and to do box squats to get the form right.

I always look slightly up and my toes pointing out a bit.

Drop my ass to the floor and imagine pushing the floor away from me.

And press with your whole body as if your pressing the bar off your shoulders!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Ron, I struggled with form on squats for ages. I looked at loadsa videos on the net, and finally got the gym instructor to spot me and I pretty much do it exactly the same. Toes pointed out 30 degrees or so, head up for straight back, and low as brittney spears can go! only lately since my hurt knee, I cant seem to go as low but i still go down to around the point where my thighs and calves are like 90 degree angle (if that makes sense)


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

nice one mate

have you thought about temporarily strapping your knee

or pre exhausting your quads with leg extensions to keep the weight down on squats while still stressing your legs, but not your knee?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Ron, never considered strapping the knee - will have to get straps for it..

Legs extensions, excellent - good idea, yeah couple of sets of those before moving on to the squats will do legs justice and I wont feel like a workouts been completely wasted!

Cheers for the advice Ron!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Great workout this morning.. Feel pumped like Balboa !!! Adriannnnn :boxing: :boxing: :rockon:

Deadlifts 33.5kg olympic

10 10 10

Widegrip pullups wa 17.5

10 10

Chinups wa 2.5kg

10 10

Db seated shoulder press 14.5kg

10 10 10

Rev grip olympic bench 10kg olympic

10 10 10

Standing bb curls 21kg

10 10 10


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the prexhaust is a good idea, use a shortened ROM as discussed tho.

good chatting with you


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

jakal2001 said:


> Great workout this morning.. Feel pumped like Balboa !!! Adriannnnn :boxing: :boxing: :rockon:
> 
> Deadlifts 33.5kg olympic
> 
> ...


sounds good jackal nice one mate, are those weights plus the bar? what does a olympic bar weigh? is it 20kg?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks guys!

Cal.. good speaking to you too mate!.. and thanks for the encouragement!! 

Dan.. yeah ive not included the weight of the olympic bar (20kg), but yeah its with the bar

:boxing: <---- love that emoticon


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

looks like a good routine mate, i had a good one on monday my legs are still trying to recover i went up to 65kg on my squats 3 sets of 7 ouch my legs ache.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers Dan, routine was supervised by Cal.. beginners still, ive trained for year or so before but back to basics lol... My knee is lil messed anyway, and ive never been great at squats (avoided them like a plague when I trained before), implemented them now.. and doing ok at em.. but 65kg on a squat, the quads are juddering just thinking of that, im on 7.5kg +olympic :$


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah not too sure if i was over doing it as i did go a little dizzy after, and nearly shyt myself pushing so hard!!! my neighbors must of wondered what i was doing making some strange noises when i was pushing up!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just dont worry about using the maximum range for squatting.

shorten it till your pain free.

in fact just approaching parallel is fine for now.

get knees and form rock solid add kg`s drop back and then go deeper.

lets get up to 100kg before we think about extending ROM tho.


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

i find it easier to go down all the way (as low as i can go) then push up rather that stop when my thighs are horizontal with the ground, is this still good form or not?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dan, yeah i think it is, Cal was advising me as I got a bad left knee and pains me when I even bend down a little bit

But good form is usually going down lower than parallel i imagine..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

shorten the ROM, add weight, get knee stronger, then increase ROM.(if you must)

the weight is just a marker and we want to see the marker move.

this may allow extra weight to be used, if its a marker and not a boasting point its fine.

just humour me...

when you can squat a good weight then we`ll worry about increasing your ROM.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Consider it done !! Cal, Im not bothered as much about adding weight, as I am about the form.. I already have a knackered knee (which is slowly healing) but the last thing I want to do is further damage it. My goal is form and strength dev.. I will continue the shorter ROM and im sure that'll help..

thanks Cal


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

fleg said:


> Good to see you are sticking to a regime.. This routine should definatly build some mass over time. Its hard to get thru to many beginners that 2 days of compound lifting is all u need to do but good to see u take this on board


Thanks fleg, for the encouragement, i took this on board after a year or so of training with 'my own method' - 4 days a week training, 16 sets in total for biceps in one session (i freak now when I think back to it lol)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Good morning lads and the few ladies ere!!

TGIF!!

I went to the gym this morning instead of going tomorrow as saturday, throughout the day is always so busy I end up waiting in line for weights/machines.. also I had no aches or anything this morning ....

Squats olympic 10kg

10 10 10 (still not reaching thighs parallel to the floor as left knee still in alot of pain when going down)

Incline olympic bench press 20kg

10 10 10

Seated db press 14.5kg

10 10 10

Dips no wa <--- no weight assist and good form for 2 sets, mind 7-8th rep on set 2 was a bluddy killer!!!

10 10

Dips 2.5kg wa

10

Calf on leg press 130kg

10 10 10

Finger curls 35kg

10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts 35kg

10 10 10

Widegrip pullups 16.25kg weight assist (20kg+2.5&1.25kg plates)

10 10

Chins 2.5kg weight assist

10 10

Seated db shoulder press 16kg

10

14.5kg

10 10

Standing ez bicep curls 20kg

10 10

Preacher ez curls 15kg

10

Skull crushers 20kg (just for that extra lil bit a'pump :boxing:

10 10

Thanks for reading, have a great day musclechat peeps!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Vertical leg press 30kg - (left knee has been sore for few weeks so building my quads on the leg press before squatting, Leg press much easier on the knee)

10 10 10

Squats olympic 12.5

10 10 10

Olympic bench press + 22.5kg

10 10 10

Standin military press 30kg

10

26kg

10 10

Dips no weight assist

10 10

Dips 1.25kg weight assist

10

Finger curls 35kg

10 10 10

Calf on leg press 130kg

10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts 35kg

10 10 10

Widegrip pullups 16.25kg weight assist (20kg+2.5&1.25kg plates) 10 10 Chins 3.75kg weight assist 10 10

Db shoulder press 16kg

10 10

14kg. 10

Stqndin bb curls 25kg

10 10 10

Rev grip bench 30kg

10 10

Close grip bench 30kg

10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

fleg said:


> Can I ask why you aren't pyramid-ing your dead lifts?


hey fleg

what do you mean 'pyramiding'... sorry to be a noob :becky:


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

ascending & descending weights sets

eg

set 1 60kgs x 10

set 2 80kgs x 10

set 3 100kgs x 10

set 4 60kgs x10

up and down like a pyramid

another eg


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys

this pyramid thing, does it only apply to deadlifts? or other lifts too?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jakal2001 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> this pyramid thing, does it only apply to deadlifts? or other lifts too?


Pyramid anything mate......!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Result ... !! watch out big fellas.. this skinny dude is catching up with the musclees


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cos ive told jakal 3 working sets all same weight.

i`m trying to teach him a specific technique and youre all giving him ideas that are more advanced than any of you currently need....imo.

i`m trying giving him advice that will exceed me...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your opinions... Opinions are important as they show you peoples mind-frames, we are all here for one purpose.. to learn!

Maybe pyramiding is advanced for me at this stage, but always good to know things I might employ later in my training life..!

Cal, I appreciate the guidance you are giving me and happy to say it is actually working like a charm! Thanks!

Just about get out of bed this a.m. with a sh!tty 4hour sleep but still soldiered it to the gym 

Squats olympic 12.5

10 10 10

Vertical leg press 40kg

10 10 10

Vertical db press 18kg

10 10 10

Standing military press 30kg

10 10

26kg. 10

Dips no weight assist  = by the end my tris were on fire :-\

10 10 10

Finger curls 35kg

10 10 10


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well done jackal nice to hear it's working mate......should I be scared!! :becky:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Franki3 mate, i aint even close to your size yet lol.. you stop training, give me 5 years - then maybe theres a chance of you being scared lol..

Wife actually said to me yesterday when i was posing infront the mirror with an old tight tshirt, to stop training my chest its getting ''too big'' - well happy to hear that


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol

Just keep looking forward keep training mate and there is only one way you will go and that is BIG

Well done on your gains so far jackal baby!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Jakal ''The Man'' .. Not baby :boxing:

:becky:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts 35kg + 20kg Olympic = 55kg

10 10 10

Widegrip pullups 16.25kg weight assist (20kg+2.5&1.25kg plates) 10 10 Chins 3.75kg weight assist 10 10

Db shoulder press 16kg

10 10

14kg. 10

Standin ez curls 17.5kg

10 10 10

Rev grip bench 30kg

10 10

Close grip bench 30kg

10

For some reason I really struggled with the EZ bar curls, i assume its cos i exhausted the bicep with the chins... I will tweak my routine from next week on


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Squats 15xbar

12.5kg

10 10 10

Vert leg press 40kg

10 10 10

Incline sk bench press

10x20kg wu

Standing mil press 25kg

10 10 10

Lyin skull crushers 17.5kg

10 10 10

Standing ez bar curls 15kg

10 10 10

As u can see ive dropped considerable weight on standin ez curls for slowness intensity n form


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Squats 15xbar

12.5kg

10 10 10

Vert leg press 40kg

10 10 10

Olympic bench press 22.5kg

10 10 10

Standing mil press*

30kg x 10

25kg

10 10

Standing ez bar curls 15kg

10 10 10

Tricep/rope pull downs 20kg

10 10 10


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

12.5kg for your squats, is that each side mate or in total?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thats total mate

Plus the olympic bar at 20kg makin 32.5 in total

Legs r my weakest link


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Good Journal mate, you're pretty much where I was about 2 years ago with the weights you're lifting. I used to feel a bit ashamed when everyone around me was lifting heavier weights but stuck with it and glad I did, its taken a while but now squating 120Kg's for 12 reps. I'm still quite skinny for my frame but alot happier than i was.

Whats your diet like, my diet held me back for a while, once I got it sorted the weights I lifted increased quite quickly. I used the fb routine alot to start with and found it great for bringing my weak bodyparts up to par with the rest of me.

Keep up the good work mate, you seem to be listening to the right advice and like cal says don't complicate your workouit at this early stage although I like pre exausting my quads before squats.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You're pressing almost double than you can squat. Have you got a spotter? I bet if you had the added confidence of knowing somebody was there to help should you so need you'd increase that weight in no time.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Allenb said:


> Good Journal mate, you're pretty much where I was about 2 years ago with the weights you're lifting. I used to feel a bit ashamed when everyone around me was lifting heavier weights but stuck with it and glad I did, its taken a while but now squating 120Kg's for 12 reps. I'm still quite skinny for my frame but alot happier than i was.
> 
> Whats your diet like, my diet held me back for a while, once I got it sorted the weights I lifted increased quite quickly. I used the fb routine alot to start with and found it great for bringing my weak bodyparts up to par with the rest of me.
> 
> Keep up the good work mate, you seem to be listening to the right advice and like cal says don't complicate your workouit at this early stage although I like pre exausting my quads before squats.


Hi Allen, thanks very much for the encouragement. You're right as rain, I am currently following Cal's Split after completing the FB. I can feel my strength has increased over the last few months. Like you say, keep at it! and I plan to. My diet is clean, Ive cut all the junk out. This month will be hard as Im going veggie.. just to see if I can really for a month, so no meat or eggs for the month of May. I will be on protein shakes though and will be on legumes, soya mince, cheese milk for proteins sources.



Dorsey said:


> You're pressing almost double than you can squat. Have you got a spotter? I bet if you had the added confidence of knowing somebody was there to help should you so need you'd increase that weight in no time.


Hi Dorsey, nope dont have a spotter. besides the fact my legs are weak as hell, I also damaged my left knee some weeks back, which has reduced my ROM in the squat too.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry mate, didn't read that far back. Cant be too careful with the knees etc so better to take it easy and slowly build strength/confidence back up.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts 35kg (10x10kg wu)

10 10 10

Widegrip pullups 16.25kg weight assist (20kg+2.5&1.25kg plates)

10 10

Chins 5kg weight assist sacrificed weight for form

10 10

Seated db shoulder press 14kg

10 10 10

Dips no wa*

10 10 10

Finger curls 35kg

10 10 10

Calf on leg press 130kg

10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Squats 15x olympic bar

15kg + olympic bar

10 10 10

Vertical leg press 40kg

10 10 10

Incline db flyes 18kg - bench press and sk were in use..

10 10 10

Standing military shoulder press 30kg

10 10 10

Ez bar standing curls 16kg

10 10 10

Ez skull crushers 20kg

10 10

Olympic Close grip bench press 10kg

Olympic rev grip bench press 10kg


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Squats 17.5kg

10 10 10

Vert leg press 40kg

10 10 10

Inc sk bench press 40kg

10 10 10

Preacher ez curls 17.5

10 10 10

Had to drop to 15kg last set last 5 reps

Rev grip close grip bench olympic+10

10 10 10

Finger curls 35kg

10 10 10

Open question, i occasionally get pains in my Traps. I used to work them, but not since I've started the full body - compound lifts. I fear they maybe hurting as I work all muscles around them but not the Traps themselves. Not always, the pain comes and goes, from lower back of the neck throughout the traps.

Should I work traps in this routine? Am i making a mistake by not working them?

thanks


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

My appetite for the last 2 days has shot up like a b!tch.. is this all down to my routine or something else maybe?


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

i doubt your traps are hurting from a lack of simulation, you sure you have to pulled a muscle or got a trap nerve ?

i had something similar that ran down my back so every time i laughed or breathed to hard my traps felt like some one was stabbing me, i just stop training and rested for a few days and it went.

if the pains real mad see a doc mate


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts + olympic bar

15x10kg

37.5kg

10 10 10

Widegrip pullups 15kg wa

10 10

Chins 3.75kg wa

10 10

Db shoulder press 16kg

10 10 10

Dips

10 10 10

Finger curls 40kg

10 10 10

Calves 130kg

10 10 10

------ thanks temp.. the pain is only so often, probably once every two months if i had to put a number on it.. i get the mrs to massage it with some muscle ache cream and its fine...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

sup fleg, aint got pic since i started on the fb and 2x split... but happy to say i have made progress.. But i wanna allow some good time for the progress to be seriously noticable! (not that its not already) but imma give it few weeks then post the 'after' pics..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> My appetite for the last 2 days has shot up like a b!tch.. is this all down to my routine or something else maybe?


yes it is...or should be..squats and deads can do this.

its not case of manning up and eating more the exercises help...

training builds muscle, without training food wont grow sh1t

i`m not saying foods not important, but if you aint lifting heavy/intensly/hard enuff food isnt gonna be a magic bean.

i think your squats and deads should be moving more than they are(altho they have gone up).

you say your flexibilty is good(my 30 clients this year dictates you aint as flexible as you think tbh)

try n get a vid of your form bud, lets make sure its all good..

i`d probly like to see you shortening your ROM a bit and getting used to a lil more weight but keeping strict form.

this i thnk is easier than going lower..

you can then drop back and do a lower ROM in time.

that is unless you are 101% rock solid on your form going past parallel and even approaching it.

i met a dude who was 15 stone of "vitually" pure muscle the other day..selfconfessed...

he wasnt lol...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Cal.. My gym has closed down today taken over by 'Easy Gym' think same guys who own Easy Jet.. So im gonna be joining new gym and hopefully will find some lads there who can take video of me squatting and deadlifting.. those are the only two exercises which I try (god knows i try) and keep good form but not as 100% confident as the other lifts... and thanks again for your help..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no probs, not having a pop matey..

a successful routine is down to the interpretation..

i wanna make it clear so that you get it right.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

agreed fleg.. a mate said he would come training with me but he lazy bum n wont train mornings.. i much rather prefer mornings.. i had a gym partner last year but he gave up training for fishing... pu$$y that he was


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Squats 17.5kg

10 10 10

Vert leg press 40kg

10 10 10

Olympic bench press 22.5kg

10 10 10

Bb curls 20kg

10 10 10

Bar pushdowns rope pushdowns 40kg

10 10 10

Finger curls 35kg

10 10 10

Joined new gym sat, first workout this morning. Its like a new job, takes a while to find where you are! Its an ok gym, my only grip is half of the barbells dont say the weight on them (set weigh barbells), half do... so its like a guessing game.. Feel an email to the manager coming on today 

Anyways.. yeah eres my workout for today - Flapjack before training, protein recovery shake after training


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts +olympic bar

30kg. Dropped for form

N slow roms

10 10 10

Wide Pulls weight assist 27kg?

10 10 10

Seated db press 16kg

10 10 10

Dips

10 10 10

By time i finished dips, I was SHATTERED!! I couldnt do jack! Bearing in mind i had a bottle of Lucozade (that stuff dont do shyt)..!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

jakal2001 said:


> agreed fleg.. a mate said he would come training with me but he lazy bum n wont train mornings.. i much rather prefer mornings..


 Unlucky bud. I have a training partner for weights but he wants to bulk up and im trying to cut up, lol. He hates cardio just like me but he won't do it :/

Nice log bud, keep it up and watch the weights go up


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks very much for the encouragement Matt.. again I hated deads today.. hate thursdays cos of DEADS :-\


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Make deads your friend jakal lol.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

lol Jordan, mate, deads will never be my friend.. I hate deads like a fat kid hates salads!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Yo got to love em like a fat kid loves cake. You will come to love them dude. Once your weights are moving up past 100 mark dude. You ever had a look at stiff leg deads. They look pretty good and take a bit more of the strain out of your legs.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Take a look dude.http://m.youtube.com/results?gl=US&client=mv-google&hl=en-GB&q=stiff+leg+dead+lift&submit=Search click on the dorian yates vid.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ignore that mate it won't work for some reason. Go into you tube and type 'stiff leg dead lift' click on the dorian yates vid.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Ignore that mate it won't work for some reason. Go into you tube and type 'stiff leg dead lift' click on the dorian yates vid.


you mean this..






lol I was doing these before!! I thought they were deadlifts, then I learned the deadlift as in all the way down, knees bent once the bar passes them etc.. lol.. these do kill the old hammies dont they!!

thanks dude!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye they are still dead lifts mate just a different variation. Like there are different variations of a bicep curl and calf raises. But they do take your legs out of it a little more I suppose dude  .


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

SLDL are for hamstrings ... virtually only your hamstrings

Deads and partial deads are for back


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye but surely it works your back aswell


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

You can't really go heavy enough to tax your back

Good mornings are slightly better, but even they are primarily for hamstrings


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

If your feeling it on your back while doing stiff legs then your doing something wrong as Ron said hams hams hams!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Morning dudes! yeah I know somethings not right. Anyways I have decided im leaving my current gym, half the barbells arent numbered, the benches look as though they were on sale at Lidl (not knocking Lidl btw  ), preacher bench has NO padding.. Im within my 2weeks anyways, so one more cheeky workout then gone :becky: yeaahh :boxing:

Anyways, todays workout:

Vert leg press 40kg

10 10 10

Squats 17.5kg

10 10 10

Sk incline bench press 30kg

10 10 10

Close grip bench & rev grip sk 30kg

10 10

Ez curls 15kg - standing

10 10 10

Ez skull crushers 15kg

10 10

Im gonna read and learn as much as I can before Fridays workout - deads aahhh hate em!!!

Thanks for all your posts and help guys :becky:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> If your feeling it on your back while doing stiff legs then your doing something wrong as Ron said hams hams hams!


I feel it in my lower back a little afterwards that's it though.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts +olympic bar

30kg.

10 10 10

Wide Pulls weight assist 27kg?

10 10 10

Seated db press 16kg

10 10 10

Dips

10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Did full body today, as not gonna make it to gym rest of the week...Got alot on, work and personal life..

Squat 10kg + olympic bar

10 10 10

Incline db press 18kg each side

10 10 10

Ez bar curls 17.5kg

10 10 10

Db shoulder press 16kg

10 10 10

Dips

Wide grip pulls wa 23 kg

10 10 10

Admittedly abit all over the place in the gym this morning.. i done what i done..!


----------

